# Russian Olive firewood



## phil davis (Jan 27, 2013)

New member to this forum.

I live in an area surrounded by Russian Olive trees. You know the one, thorny, ugly and wild and grows like a weed. Is this wood useable for smoking in a pit style smoker? or should I stay clear.Phil


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Phil! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF!!! I moved your thread to our "Woods for Smoking" forum, I think you will get better exposure to your question over here, "Roll Call" is pretty much just for introductions so when you get a minute would you mind going back to *"Roll Call"* and tell us a little about yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------

